# Beware of 4G LTE



## Jazz308 (Apr 22, 2013)

I came across this article on MSNBC and thought I would let you know!

http://redtape.msnbc.msn.com/_news/2011/11/14/8805266-why-fine-print-might-ground-your-high-flying-4g-cell-phone-service

The much publicized 4G is only in a handful of cities (again...service is not everywhere they expect to offer it in 15 cities by the end of the year...whoop-de-doo!) and the restrictions on use in the contracts are downright scary for those who use their cell phones for streaming video and accessing services like Hulu.

Of course, none of the ads on TV show the restrictions and I am wondering, along with the Red Tape Chronicles, if this is False Advertising? Companies must learn that if they do not give the customer what the customers want, then their bottom lines will suffer!


----------



## jes1367066138 (Dec 1, 2011)

While I have an Unlimited Data Package, I don't think it's fair that other [Verizon] customers have to pay the same as I do for 2G/month. Then again I never get close to the 2G limit. On the same note, there should also be a No Data Package [free!] on SmartPhones for those that don't want/need instant connectivity and can live with WiFi only...


----------



## speedcouch (Jun 23, 2004)

jes said:


> While I have an Unlimited Data Package, I don't think it's fair that other [Verizon] customers have to pay the same as I do for 2G/month. Then again I never get close to the 2G limit. On the same note, there should also be a No Data Package [free!] on SmartPhones for those that don't want/need instant connectivity and can live with WiFi only...


Because I live in what Verizon calls "a marginal coverage area," I have to use my Wifi at home most of the time; however, I use the cell signal elsewhere, so I am happy to pay for the data plan. Thankfully, we are grandfathered in on the unlimited data plan. But I understand that the cellphone companies are in business to make money and the data plans are important to them, so I don't think there should be an option without paying for some sort of data plan.

Cheryl


----------

